# How much space do you really need with a baby?



## citygirl144 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi, I'm looking for some practical advice on a space question. My partner and I live in a tiny one-bedroom in brooklyn, NY (500 sq. feet) and I don't think we can move before we start our family. We love the apartment and the neighborhood and we own the apartment, so it wouldn't be that easy to move. I'm wondering if any of you out there have experience with raising a baby in a small apartment and how you make it work. I guess we would either have to co-sleep or turn our bedroom into a nursery and move our bed out to the living room, and we would definitely have to cut down on all the baby gear that it seems folks have these days. My parents think we're nuts to think about having a baby in such a small space, but they aren't new yorkers and so have a different concept of how much space you really need. I would love any advice or experiences with a situation like this!
thanks,
L


----------



## painefaria (Jul 4, 2007)

If it is working for you now a little one shouldn't really change it much. It will really help you limit the purchases that people think that you NEED! Ds has a room, bed, had a crib, pack and play, and I can go on and on. We used very little of all of the baby stuff. His bedroom is a walk in closet and at 25.5 months he sleeps with us EVERY night and has since he was 6 weeks old. I would recommend getting gift certificates and assessing what you will need after the baby is here. DS did not need a swing etc, but maybe the next one will... Who knows. I think that it would work


----------



## SuzyLee (Jan 18, 2008)

1. Cosleep. Either baby in bed with side rails or an arms reah cosleeper. If you get the regular (not mini) cosleeper in converts to a PnP that babe can sleep in until age 2-3.
2. Get a changing table with shelves underneath. Limit your diapers baby clothes, baby blankets, etc, to what you can store in the changing table. (Same could be done with a dresser with a changer on top). We have way mroe space than you but for simplicities sake we do this and you can fit PLENTY of clothes and diapers in a changing table.
3. Pick one piece of extra baby equipment at a time- bouncy seat or travel swing for the newborn, then switch to a exersaucer/etc, then switch to a push toy. buy/sell them on CL so you don't have to store them.
4. Skip the stroller or get one that folds up nicely so you can store it in your car trunk.
5. Designate one small area for toys, and get rid of anything that doesn't fit in that area.

HTH's. Babies really don't need that much stuff.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

When DD was born, we shared a 1100sq. ft. 2 bedroom apartment with DH's brother and brother's girlfriend. With four adults adding a baby to the mix was definitely cramped. Here's how we handled it:

We co-slept; no crib or bassinet to take up space, since with a king sized bed there was not space left in our bedroom.

DD napped (when she'd let me put her down, lol) on a blanket on the living room floor (there were no pets to pester her or anything), or on the big bed with me sitting by it on the computer (within arm's reach). Once she was starting to be mobile, I got one of those roundabout seats; we got rid of it when we moved to a high chair, so I had only one "baby holding gadget" in the apartment at a time; we did have a stroller, which folded up and went in the closet and was little used outside of grocery shopping. (a sling or baby carrier is so much more practical on public transport!)

We did get two pieces of nursery type furniture. One was a dresser/changing table, which happened to fit in the wierdly over-sized space in the downstairs quarter-bath, and a rocking chair, which we squeezed in with the couch in the living room. Once we moved into a three bedroom house the dresser went in DD's room.


----------



## amberg007 (Jul 15, 2008)

we have a 9mo in a small 1 bdr (w/a basemet for storage) in Philly and it has been just fine. We put a crib in our room along with a dresser/changer & a book shelf for DD. We ended up co-sleeping and now the crib acts like a laundry basket. We are definitely cramped in our living space but we get by. Plus we have many things that we dont necessarily need & didn't know since it was our first LO. Recently we have been feeling more cramped & are moving to a 2 bdr. the 2 bdr is going to be an office & we will continue sharing a room with DD. We figured that she doesnt need her own room since she sleeps with us and plays in the living room. The space is better used as an office since I work from home. I think your situation is definitely doable at least for the first 6-12 mths.


----------



## Vegan Princess (Jun 20, 2007)

We just moved from a 2 bedroom apartment to a 2.5 bedroom little tiny house. We had a 2nd bedroom in our apartment as a baby room but DD still sleeps in our room at 4.5 months. Niether her old room or the room here has a closet so it mostly stores the crib that the cats sleep in and the dresser/changer. You'll need a dresser or someplace to store baby clothes. You can always change baby on the floor or bed. My friend has a 2 month old in a 1 bedroom apartment and her husband also has a 4 yr old son who comes to stay every other weekend and they make it work. The crib is the biggest piece of baby furniture and ours has been a waste. You'll probably want a swing but you'll find room for it! Oh and skip the baby bath tub...I prefer to take DD in the tub with me.

Cindy


----------



## CatsCradle (May 7, 2007)

CityGirl: I could have written your post myself! We live in a one bedroom apartment in Brooklyn, New York! We also own our apartment and bought it before DD was born. I imagine we'll live here for a very long time. My parents are also non-city dwellers and they tend to make off-handed little comments about our current "lifestyle" which I find very humorous.

We actually live in what is called a "junior one-bedroom" - which means we have an extra room which, in pre-war days, was originally a dining room off the kitchen, so we technically have the space for another bedroom. Currently it is DD's play space. We've been co-sleeping since DD was born (2.5 years now). We've made various trips to IKEA and Gothic Cabinets to see if we can find a captain's bed or a trundle-type bed...something that we can use to convert the tiny little former dining room into a bedroom for DD. Well, it ain't happened yet and I don't know when it will. My parents can "humph!" all they want but I don't think our reality is so different from anyone else's in this city of the same socio-economic status. My brother lives in a teeny, tiny 2-bedroom in Queens with four kids...so I don't feel that we are doing too bad with our family of three.

Practically speaking, we really tried to limit all baby gear. We did have a co-sleeper bassinet but we never used it. It became a catch-all for DD's baby clothes and stuffed animals. If anything, I think living in a small space has provided us with freedom from stuff.

Okay, off to bed with DD and DH.







I totally understand because I've been there and I'm still there. It can be done and it can be happy!


----------



## emc03 (Mar 19, 2008)

we have a 2 bed in washington heights, but dh uses the 2nd for his studio. ds (7months) sleeps with us, we're just now getting a stroller (more for visiting family and farmers market trips), have a rocker, exersaucer that has an eating area on it, and a little dresser that fits all of his stuff. and a single box of toys.

we have plenty of room. our dog takes up almost as much room with her bed, dish and body (she's a st. bernard). it's a great excuse to ask for gift cards if people ask. just tell everyone you aren't sure about space, play up the "you know how ny apartments are". breastfeeding helps cut down on the stuff too, not so many bottles and accessories.


----------



## alexsam (May 10, 2005)

Here's the lowdown- BABIES don't need much space. There is a giant ton of crap out there for babies, but you will need very little of it. Plus, there are a lot of really great space saving baby options- things that fold or whatever when not in use. I would say a baby in 500 sq ft is totally doable.

The issue turns into toddlers and little kids. NYC is kinda different (it has its own way of working things for small spaces), but many toddlers or pre-schoolers are ready for their own bed (and parents might be too...). They (and you too) might like to have friends over. They have art projects and doll houses and rainboots. The have tricycles and winter coats. Blocks. Books. Train sets. Puzzles. Birthday presents.

Of course, you don't need every toy ever sold, and lving in NYC means you are out of the house a lot, but I've found that toddlers and pre-schoolers tend to have more things that they really enjoy and make up the landscape of their home life that take up space.

Our house now is about 1000 sq ft. The baby's stuff takes up a few drawers, a changing area and space for the stroller. My 4 yr old's stuff is everywhere- and he already has his own room! I've stopped having playgroups, as more than 1 kid in here gets... crowded







. So, I rarely have friends over when we can't use the yard. We don't have a lot of space for "big play" (wrestling with daddy, couch forts, etc.) and we have to clean multiple times a day if we want to or not because you literally can't walk through the livingroom. We have one bathroom, which I have to clean every other day and the whole thing was a little hairy during potty training if anyone had "conflicting needs". Little kids make a lot of noise- there is no where too go for little quiet or down time. And, there is very little privacy- which is not a big deal for a few years, but then becomes a big deal.

So, I'm not saying it can't be done (especially in NYC where the lifestyle supports "itty bitty spaces"). But I'm saying it wouldn't be the BABY time that would be my concern... I say you've got until the baby is 2, then your at least going to want a small bedroom for them where you can kick all their stuff and shut the door







.


----------



## baileyann3 (May 12, 2008)

I suggest juust getting a changing pad and use it on your bed. You can store it underneath with wipes and diapers right on top.

Add babies clothes to your closet, or clear out a drawer (you know you have at least one drawer of clothes you could donate)


----------



## SpiderMum (Sep 13, 2008)

You really don't need anything when you have a baby besides diapers or some sort and some clothing. Everything else is just optional. Co-sleep. It makes nursing easier too so it's win-win. The only piece of baby equipment we used when DD was a newborn was a bouncy seat when we needed to set her down, but it wasn't a must. If you have a coffee table, get rid of it. It takes up valuable play-space when they get older...and they tend to bonk their heads on the corners. We have a flat-folding highchair that we can put away when not in use. I wouldn't bother with a stroller. It's too much trouble to drag downstairs from the apartment. Get a sling/wrap/or carrier or some sort instead.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

If you don't know the apartment therapy site, it's very useful in NYC. The owner's first apartment was 265 square feet and they lived there until their DD was 2 I believe (http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/ny/h...is-cool-019406).

The "Family of Four" entries from the 2008 Small Cool Contest http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/ny/s...-studio-047040 and http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/ny/s...-studio-050441. That's my apartment, and we have 2 kids. 500 square feet officially and about 640 counting the short-ceilinged loft. It works for us, but you have to be ruthless about decluttering, and we do have a storage locker too for stuff like unused trikes in the winter and baby gear between having babies, etc.


----------



## mckittre (Jan 15, 2009)

I live in a 450 sq foot yurt, with husband and baby and cat and sometimes a visiting dog. And it's an office for both of us adults as well as a home, so the three of us are here most of the time unless we're outside. It works wonderfully for our family right now, and we know folks who've had 2 or 3 kids in a yurt at various times. We have a small dresser/table with baby clothes in it, and he has a sheepskin rug in the middle of the room that's his play space. Haven't found the need for much else, though people have given us more than we need. Small spaces can be wonderful, and if you're used to living in a small space yourselves, you'll be fine.


----------



## AnnaNova (Nov 2, 2008)

we have a house that has plenty of room for us, but i hate clutter, so if i think about it, baby's stuff takres up very little room. here's what works for us:
we have a crib and a dresser in our room (we cosleep, but the crib was a present and its really nice and will make into a bed later, so i assume baby will sleep in it one day







)
dresser has a changing pad on it, and also a small lamp that i use at night when i need to see what im doing, i little jar for his pacis, and a jar of coconut oil that we use as all-purpose baby lotion
all of the baby's clothes fit in the dresser. we actually received way more than we needed for the baby shower, and i looked at what we really need, and gave the rest away, luckily my sister had a baby just 2 mo later. even with that, he still has more than he needs and it all fits in the dresser.
we have a diaper stacker that hangs next to the changing pad on the dresser for easy storage and access, it comes with pockets that i use for different odds and ends like lotion for cracked nipples or breast pads
we have a swing for occasional use when he doesnt want to be worn, another good option is a doorway bouncer (hangs in the middle of doorway), some can be tucked away when are not used
there is a box of toys and rattles - not that many yet, and i dont think he needs too much, it goes in the little space between the dresser and the crib.
we also have one of those gym bars that has hanging toys on it, i actually can put him in the crib and put it over him, so it 'stands' on the sides of the crib, he cant reach it, so he cant pull on it, and even if it falls, its soft and won't hurt him.
we have a rack for his bottles in the kitchen, i had to go back to work recently, so he drinks pumped bmilk
we dont have a baby tub - they are such a waste! we take baths with him in our tub.
i think thats it...


----------



## accountclosed2 (May 28, 2007)

Our flat is about 430 sq feet. DD is now 16 months, and it is getting cramped - well, we are moving overseas at the end of the month anyway, so that's that problem solved! Anyway, it really wasn't a problem until she was close to a year old and really mobile. The main problem is storage and keeping it safe for her - not a problem when she was little!

We co-sleep. We don't have a changing table, when she was very little we changed her on the bed, then on the sofa or the floor. She never had a swing or exersaucer, just a bouncinette (a safe place for her while I would take a shower or something). We've got a HandySitt booster seat instead of a high chair. She doesn't have a whole lot of toys, had hardly any (except a couple of stuffed toys) before 4 months. We keep a baby tub over the washing machine, because we actually have no space for a real bath. And we have a washing rack permanently in our living room.

Babies don't have to take up a lot of space. I think it was actually easier this way, as I could reach around the living room quite easily from the sofa...

Now, on the other hand, it takes DD a couple of minutes to spread all her toys all over the floor, despite having so few and no big ones. And there is nowhere to walk around it, we both keep tripping - while playing, so despite picking up all toys at least once an hour.


----------



## dziwozony (Aug 27, 2006)

my situation is similar to mckittre, but our tiny hutt isn't as cool as a yurt! (though we are working on a tipi). much smaller than your NYC flat & while it's true we are now living in the playroom now that DS1 is a toddler, as a baby he didn't really have much stuff. i had a travel cot (pack-n-play) that i thought would be useful, but it just took up space & was rarely used so i sold it! we have a 2nd babe now & it's still mostly our older boy whose toys (trucks & cars!) take up the most space.

it's a lesson in constantly striving to be clutter free! it's helpful if you have some kind of storage space outside of your flat where you can store things like clothes in the next size up so it's not in your way.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

I lived in a tiny one bedroom place when my son was born. He had no baby equipment- he slept with me, I changed him on a pad on the floor, his clothes fit into one of my dresser drawers. He had a bassinett for two days, before I realized he would never be needing it. He had a carseat and a babyseat, but those I stored in a closet when not in use. Really, I could have fit him and all his stuff in a closet for the first year and no one would have known the difference. Eventually, he got a highchair and a swing, but those didn't really take up much room, either. It wasn't until he was about a year old when we started outgrowing out apartment, and it was still manageable until he was about 20 months old. After that... he started taking up more space than I did!


----------



## RubyOrganique (Aug 23, 2007)

We're in a slightly larger space in Queens (a 5th flr walkup no less) and DH and I agree you can get away with small space at least until the baby is a toddler. And as long as you don't subscribe to the 'equipment frenzy' that seems to take hold of some.

Use a carrier for as long as possible (this is a benefit for storage as well as on the subways which become much more of a process when a stroller is needed). When you do get a stroller, get an umbrella one. Consider a co-sleeping arrangement to delay need for a crib. You'll need something to contain the baby when you need a few minutes to yourself (bathroom/shower, etc.) so a compact bouncy seat works well until they're more mobile-skip the exersaucer. There are 'portable' highchairs that attach to your kitchen chairs that help save space that way or Ikea makes a folding one I think. Stay away from big baby box stores as their stuff is almost always sized for big suburban houses. Ikea has saved us for the stuff we have needed. We got the combo changing table dresser which eventually converts to a regular dresser. That's pretty much all the storage we need and we cloth diaper so there are supplies for that stored there too.

It can be done! People in our building have raised 3-4 children in the same size apartment (and some are doing that now) so whenever I'm feeling cramped, I remember that.

Good luck!!


----------



## bezark (Mar 17, 2009)

nak

We live in a 2 bedroom house with about 550 square feet. DS has his own room, but he's never been in it besides to grab a diaper or a change of clothes. We'd have been better off turning it into an office with a futon, which we may still do since we'll be moving before DS really needs his own room.
His room mostly stores all of the things other people bought for us that we don't need, and is therefor getting sold at a yard sale.
We co-sleep, so his crib is useless. We also have a bassinet in our room that's up on Craigslist right now because we've never used it.
The only baby gear we use is a folding travel swing, a jumperoo, a travel high chair that hooks onto our breakfast bar (we don't have a table) and a car seat that stays in the car.
We used to have a stroller, but we never used it and it just took up all of one of our very few closets, so we sold it.
Our couch is a sectional with a chaise, so I change him there. I always keep a day's worth of diapers, wipes and a little changing pad there.
We have a small trunk in the living room that houses his toys, and for as long as we live here, he will never have more toys than that trunk can hold. If other people want to buy him huge, gaudy plastic things, they'll buy them for their own homes for when we visit.

We should start a picture thread somewhere to show how we all make this work.


----------



## farmkids42morrow (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice to see so many simple living moms posting here! We are a family of 6 (hubby and me, kids ages 12, 8, 5, and 2). We live in 480 sq. ft. (240 sq. ft. main living quarters & 240 sq. ft. play area/storage area) along with 12 acres of outdoor play space. Living in a tiny home w/kids can be done, and not only _can_ you do it you'll be _glad_ you did. For one, you'll save so much $$$ not buying all the baby junk that everyone thinks is a necessity.
Also, your family will be closer (literally and emotionally/spiritually) and baby will be happy knowing mama is always nearby (read: _way_ less separation anxiety problems/crying).

Just remember that the typical American home is not the typical home the world over. Most families on earth live in tiny homes and thrive. So can you and your bundle!


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

We live in I don't know how many square feet this is LOL but it's an apartment and there are 6 of us. (me, DH, 3 kids, my mom)

3 bedrooms. Two are very small. The "master suite" with its own bathroom is mine, DH, and baby's. Baby cosleeps and has one small drawer of our dresser for his PJ's and night diapers. (We CD) (It's me and DH who have WAY TOO MANY clothes)

One room is my mom's, with loveseat blocking off the ability to open one side of the closet, but it gives her somewhere to go and be alone when she needs it. Tiny TV on a small computer stand, bed.

The older 2 kids share a room with matching captain's beds, though why I got one for DD I'll never know as she does not sleep in it. (I think she is afraid of the height.) They have a dresser in the closet, I've designated one drawer for each child and the top drawer shared by the older 2 for socks and undies. (since it's DS1 and DD they can't mix up their underwear, LOL)
The toys go in the drawers under the beds, their books and other toys are in and on top of the bookcase headboards.

since our livingroom is small, I've limited to ONE baby-entertaining/holding device, and we regularly move the coffee table to where we have to walk around it to get in/out of the kitchen to give the kids play space in the living room. (they have almost no space to play in their bedroom unless they play on the beds.) Right now, the swing just went back to storage and the Jumperoo is out. My infant seat folds and can easily slide behind/under anything.

I think it's TOTALLY do-able with a baby. I wish I'd known with my first what I know now! (with DS I had a ton of 'stuff")
--Bedsharing makes night nursing SO MUCH EASIER. Save space by skipping the crib and bassinet entirely! (DS1 had a crib, he never once used it!)

--If you want one, there are infant seats that fold flat when not in use. Mine's a Fisher-Price papasan. I love it. It still looks new with my 3rd.

--for my first 2 kids, I used the FP (fisher price) booster seat with the tray instead of a traditional highchair. It attaches to any regular diningroom chair and I really like it. The only reason I have a 'regular' highchair now is that there are already 5 at a 6 person table, if one 'regular' chair was committed to being his highchair, we'd have nowhere for guests! (there are lots more of these now than there was when I had my first)

--you do NOT need an infant bathtub. Had one given to me with DS, I think I sold it on a rummage after I started bathing with him and discovered how fun and easy that was. I do it until they can sit well in the tub on their own with no baby holding device.

if you want a swing, the travel ones work well for as long as they can use a regular one according to other people I know. They also fold for storage, besides being a LOT smaller than a regular swing.

I have never brought a stroller into the house, it's always lived in my car. If that's not an option, umbrella strollers are extremely light, fold up tiny, and my DS is just as happy in his as he would be in anything bigger. (the bonus for me is it's easy for his 2 year old sis to push and then I know exactly where she is







)

I don't use jarred baby food or mess with pureeing anything, it saves a lot of cupboard space not to have to store lots of little jars. I've also gotten off the 'need' for cutesy baby dishes, spoons, etc.

You can come up with plenty of creative options for toy storage too. I have end tables and coffee tables with doors that open to store stuff in/under them. My kids have always thought these were great places for their stuff.

I think you can easily have a kid, especially a baby, in a small space.


----------



## boringscreenname (Sep 26, 2007)

We live in a 2 bedroom house that's less than 1000 square feet. It's only around 800ish feet I think. DS has a crib, dresser, car seat, stroller, jumperoo, exersaucer, a highchair and a handful of books and toys.

DS has his own room with his crib, he has a big dresser that is used for storing all his clothes, plus it has storage shelves for diapers, wipes, blankets, etc. We only keep two big toys around.

First he had a swing and a bouncer seat, we stored them on top of his dresser. When he got tired of them we sold them and bought an exersaucer and a jumperoo. When he outgrows those we'll sell them and he gets two more big toys. His smaller toys are stored in a small Rubbermaid container and he has his own shelf on our big bookshelf in the living room.

We're still using a bucket seat and when it's not in the car, it goes on a shelf in our coat closet. The stroller gets folded up and tucked in a corner of the coat closet too, or it just gets left in the car.

We tried going without a high chair but it was just too much of a hassle to keep DS still while trying to feed him, so we bought a used one. We just tuck it in the table, like a regular chair, and it's mostly out of the way. One thing that really helps is to make sure it's at its lowest height before we put it away, it fits better. Our kitchen is really small.


----------

